# Bad EPDM work, how can it be fixed?



## stoli2800 (May 9, 2013)

I'm a general contractor in Tennessee. Yesterday my roofing sub decided to work altho forecast was for storms. He laid 60 mil epdm over 1 inch ISO (fully adhered...) on a flat roof section about 10 minutes before a torrential downpour. the epdm is very wrinkled and the seam is compromised. he now claims all the defects will disappear in a day or two when the roof warms up. he also laid a full sheet of plywood on top of the deck to cover over a hole caused by a leak, to build it up (didn't cut it out and re-sheet it because it has old layer of tar on it...) water is now ponding behind it because it is higher than the rest of the 'flat' roof.

i would greatly appreciate some input from other roof pros about how to best correct this work. i would like him to tear it all off and start over, including the ISO. also want the damaged sheeting cut out and replaced, not overlain. is this reasonable?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Some of the wrinkles will go away when it warms up, not ideal but it does happen. The seam is ugly, did they put something over the top of the seam? The small pond is the least of your concerns. 

If he would have cut out and and fixed the plywood properly, it would have added more time and more material since he would have to fill it in to come up to the existing roof height. 

This kind of work is not exactly what you will find when you get the lowest bidder possible to do the work. Ideally the whole roof should have been torn off, and a decent "roofer" used.

I see a bunch of mistakes done by someone who A. doesn't know any better or B. doesn't care and is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh to answer the question. 

To fix it correctly, see if the wrinkles do go down. if not tear it off and redo it, and have it done the way you would like it done. 

unlikely the roofer will take this kind of hit so be prepared for small claims court. What did the contract say? Is there a manufactures warranty? Any other info? 

The "roofer" likely won't redo it because now he would have to pay for the job twice, and judging by his work he is not the most honest person in the world. 

Plus you have lost time by finishing what ever "general contracting" work you were to be doing in the area.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

WTF is wrong with that seam???? Looks like the put the seam together and taped over it...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Part of me wants to say they put Eterna bond and an incompatible primer over the top of it. The other part of me doesn't want to believe it. What ever they used to prime it has to be making it wrinkle like that.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Some wrinkles will work themselves out with expansion and contraction. But I don't think they are all going away.

Looks like they put seam tape OVER the seam?! 



At very very minimum redo the seam with some 9" covertape. That'll cure the seam problem. 

I can't really comment on the plywood issue I don't see it in the picture and can't visualize what you were describing.




Admit it, you hired the lowest bidder, didn't ya? You can admit it. C'mon.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

The bubbles look to me like he didnt properly let the adhesive flash off.. Some may go away... Some may not. probably not a huge deal.. Buy guys, you have to laugh at that seam... WOW.. What was that guy thinking...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I've had a roof wrinkle like that when it was too cold and no sun, but yeah most of the wrinkles did come out. I doubt these all will.

One question, It looks like if it was 6" seam tape, why would anyone waste 6" seam tape over the seam? I'm guessing billy bob down the street went to Menards and bought some EPDM. Also why only on part of the seam? Why not the whole thing?

Grumpy, I think the plywood was just laid over a hole for a previous penetration. I think the "GC" wanted the asphalt roof cut out, then cut out the decking like you normally would. Only problem is, the roofer didn't want to do all that so he just put a piece of plywood over the top and called it good. In all honesty depending on what size the hole was, I probably would have just insulated the cavity and screwed down a 20Ga piece of sheet metal. But the little bit of ponding that is creating is not a bid deal at all. The seam on teh other hand...


----------



## stoli2800 (May 9, 2013)

*Thanks for your feedback. It was helpful.*

Guys-really appreciate your comments on this issue. Grumpy-no i didn't hire the lowest bidder and i try not to ever do that. I used a fellow that had done quite a few metal jobs and shingle jobs for me, who said he could also do EPDM and i believed him. It was convenient because this particular job included metal and EPDM... Turns out after we met and discussed how he had done the work that he wasn't following the manufacturer's recommended methods, plus it did rain on it before it was closed up. He has offered to take the cost of replacement materials out of his invoice for the metal work and i have agreed. All is well.


----------

